# Wood Hauling Truck



## Vic99 (Dec 30, 2009)

In the market for a used truck to haul wood.  Never owned a truck before but have been test driving at dealers over the last week.  Truck will be a 1) backup vehicle (wife and I commute together 3/4 of the time), 2) wood hauling vehicle, and 3) for bad weather in New England.  Probably put 5-7 k miles on it a year.  Being able to tow a small trailer would be a nice bonus, but not a deal breaker/maker.

I expect to transport 3-5 cords per year from scrounging and felling.  Carrying 1/2 cord of green red oak or lighter at a time is desirable.  More is a bonus, but not needed and my budget probably won't let me get a huge vehicle.  Definitely getting 4WD for woods excursions.  Extra cab is great, but not needed.

So far my thinking is to try for 1 owner, no previous plowing, under 80k miles.

Obviously some people have their favorites, but rather than get into the Ford-Chevy type stuff . . . I've been using Consumer Reports as a starting point.  From that I'm considering Toyota Tacoma for there reliability.  Do you think the I4 engine (or other 4 cylinder) on a decent 4WD for what I want above is suitable?  Don't want overkill.  Also looking at F-150s and Nissan Frontier.  Rest of trucks seem a mixed bag.

Thanks.


----------



## chelmbold (Dec 30, 2009)

I have a 97 Nissan king cab pickup bought new end of 97. Never gave me any problems and I can fit and haul at least a 1/2 cord no problems. Never had any issues and now I have 110,00 miles racked up. King cab comes in handy for extra space that stays dry.


----------



## Vic99 (Dec 30, 2009)

Mountain Man, how many cylinders?  4WD?


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 30, 2009)

1/2 cord of green oak weighs what? 1500-2000 lbs from what I hear. You can't legally put that much weight in an import and I'll bet you didn't get that volume in there either. You can't even really put that in a half ton full sized truck. You can't even put it in a 3/4 ton full sized truck. My F350 has an actual legal payload capacity of 2400#. My 98 half ton chevy had a legal payload of 400#s largely due to being a "loaded" half ton and was heavy while empty.

If you are interested in fuel mileage you will find that a full sized truck gets nearly the same mpg as a little compact if both are 4x4. Again, you need to actually measure these things to find out. I have owned a Toyota 4x4 eith 4cyl and really really liked it for commuting and small loads but it is not a wood hauler.

Your budget won't dictate full sized or compact. The market prices them at nearly the same place. I moved to a full sized chevy truck 10 years ago and have never regretted it. The bigger gas trucks are quite cheap because people have realized that long commutes and family vehicles don't need to be one ton gas trucks. Folks that use trucks still understand that high legal and safe payload is worth the exepnse of fuel. 

For reference, I bought my 2000 F350 crew cab 4x4 last summer for less than 11000$ with 127000 miles and a diesel engine. It has been GREAT, the gas engine would have been much cheaper. I can actually haul more than a ton of payload and tow another few cords on the trailer.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 30, 2009)

I'd go fullsized too.  A midsize like a Dakota isn't bad either.   Do yourself a favor and get a larger engine.  If you are only driving 7K miles on it a year you won't notice a difference from a smaller engine.  When you are hauling wood the bed is never large enough.  


Matt


----------



## Vic99 (Dec 30, 2009)

I agree.  Gas mileage does not matter when it's a second vehicle.

I just don't want to drop 10k and have moderate to major engine repairs in a year or too.    I guess since I don't have experience with trucks, I'm starting out cautious.  Don't want to get something that looks nice and has decent miles, but the previous owner beat the heck out it.  Thinking that some younger drives will push the thing further and not have problems when it is new, but I might inherit that.


----------



## griff8907 (Dec 30, 2009)

Ive got an 04 f150 thats my daily driver and my wood hauler. it does great cant overload her to much. but im putting overload springs on it this week and i do recomend it or one ton springs if you can find them. the motor has the power for them wood adventures. plus they look good


----------



## SWI Don (Dec 30, 2009)

Reg cab longbox 3/4 ton pickup.  The fun part might be finding a nice one. A lot of the reg cab pickups are sold as fleet vehicles and are not hugely optioned. They will be rough as they would have been driven by employees instead of owners.  1 tons are good too but duallies take someone that wants / or needs one.  Unless you have plans for a 40' fifth wheel camper or similar, it may not be you cup of tea. Diesels are cool but expensive. Big blocks are cheap used, pull like no other but cost gas money. The small blocks actually have pretty good snap unless you are going to pull the tar out of it.

With a 3/4 ton you get bigger brakes, heavier rear axle, higher towing etc.  When you pack it full of wood the truck will be leveled out instead of dragging tail.  You will give up ride, even the Chevy's with their IFS still are a little rough.  

Are you primarily buying it to haul loads or to haul your rear?   1/2 tons are going to ride more like a car, be mostly short box, extended / crew cabs, and more optioned as a whole as a lot of people drove them as cars.  There were a couple of dealers here in my neck of the woods that wouldn't sell you a reg cab longbox half ton, but they had 100 new extended cab pickups to choose from.  The 6' bed will keep you from overloading it so much.

I drive my truck about 5-6K a year (3/4 ton long box) but I also have a small car to make my 90mi commute to work.  I bought to haul stuff, ride was not important.  You may need a different balance.

Good luck on your search.

Don


----------



## rphurley (Dec 30, 2009)

I bought my first pickup this year. A Frontier crew cab with short bed.  I find that it rides nice and the extra cab room is great, but I always overload the heck out of it when I'm scrounging Oak or Hickory.  I needed the crew cab for the passenger space, but a longer bed would sure be nice when hauling wood.  For reliability you might consider a "certified pre-owned" from a dealer.  It will cost you more than buying from a private party, but the vehicles do come with some warantee.


----------



## chelmbold (Dec 30, 2009)

Vic99 said:
			
		

> Mountain Man, how many cylinders?  4WD?



It's 4 cyl (wish I went for the V6 that was optional at that time) and is 4WD I've had over 1000 lb of block in the back and still hauled no problem. The axles on the nissans are very robust. I nearly chit when I saw the size of the drums on the back. They nearly fill the 16" rims. When I bought it the dealer told me the axles would hold any weight and if I wanted to go to 3/4 ton to just up the springs.


----------



## North of 60 (Dec 30, 2009)

griff8907 said:
			
		

> Ive got an 04 f150 thats my daily driver and my wood hauler. it does great cant overload her to much. but im putting overload springs on it this week and i do recomend it or one ton springs if you can find them. the motor has the power for them wood adventures. plus they look good



Springs dont add to your breaking power,axles,differential, U-joints, transmission, your frame strength etc.... Your rating/payload stickers still dictate what you can carry. A F150 is what it is. 1 Ton springs hmmmm is that all Ford had to do. Id hate to ride in that truck unloaded.
Anyways...SAFTEY 1st. If not you, then at least for the public. :coolhmm:   My 2 cents.


----------



## Elderthewelder (Dec 30, 2009)

My 1987 Toyota 4 cylinder with over a cord of Fir in it







I also have a 2002 Frontier Crew Cab long Bed (6ft) 4x4 V6 that I used to haul wood with, it did pretty good for the most part, but one time I had it squatted down pretty good and it tripped the ABS light and could never get it to go off, ran the OBDII code and said it was bad "anti G" sensor, sensor has something to do when you are off roading and disables the ABS in certain conditions, long story short some A-hole hit me a few months later and had the sensor replaced, dealer said they have never seen 1 go bad


----------



## andyrlee (Dec 30, 2009)

Like others have indicated, you will be limited in how much weight you can put in a bed in a small pickup and full size pick up for that matter.
I would definately make sure it's set up for towing so you can trailer wood and use the bed at the same time.

The Tacoma is a very solid pick up truck.  I would recommend a V6 over a 4cyl with some of the weight you would use it for.  Also, if you do choose a Tacoma just make sure it's newer than 1994. (Rust Issues)

The Tundra is great as well.  There might be some decent deals on the Tundras that are older than the 2007 since that's when the redesign occured.

Good Luck.

Andy


----------



## chad3 (Dec 30, 2009)

Running a 2500 Dodge.  Haven't gotten enough wood in it to tax the springs.  Didn't want a 1/2 ton as I figure it would be too much pretty quick.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 30, 2009)

Vic99 said:
			
		

> In the market for a used truck to haul wood.  Never owned a truck before but have been test driving at dealers over the last week.  Truck will be a 1) backup vehicle (wife and I commute together 3/4 of the time), 2) wood hauling vehicle, and 3) for bad weather in New England.  Probably put 5-7 k miles on it a year.  Being able to tow a small trailer would be a nice bonus, but not a deal breaker/maker.
> 
> I expect to transport 3-5 cords per year from scrounging and felling.  Carrying 1/2 cord of green red oak or lighter at a time is desirable.  More is a bonus, but not needed and my budget probably won't let me get a huge vehicle.  Definitely getting 4WD for woods excursions.  Extra cab is great, but not needed.
> 
> ...



Unless you find an outrageous-screaming-can't-pass-up-deal on a smaller (1/2 ton) truck I think they are a waste of time.  If you want to haul wood, occasionally tow, and not driving it a ton there's no advantage to a 1/2 ton.

EDIT: Ignore the small truck guys.  It's one thing if you already have a 1/2 ton and _then_ start hauling wood with it.  Of course you can haul wood with a 1/2 ton, but if you don't have to why would you?


----------



## gzecc (Dec 30, 2009)

I vote for a trailer over a p/u. Trailer holds much more and is much more versatile/less expensive. If you buy it used it will probably retain most of its value.


----------



## North of 60 (Dec 30, 2009)

gzecc said:
			
		

> I vote for a trailer over a p/u. Trailer holds much more and is much more versatile/less expensive. If you buy it used it will probably retain most of its value.



What kinda brakes you got on that bike for pulling that trailer.  
Sorry gzecc, just had to. But yes I agree, you can get away with more by pulling atrailer with a smaller truck. It will be easier on the suspension. Electric brakes are the key and stay within the ratings.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 30, 2009)

gzecc said:
			
		

> I vote for a trailer over a p/u. Trailer holds much more and is much more versatile/less expensive. If you buy it used it will probably retain most of its value.



I'd agree with this if the wood you're loading is curb side.  If it's anywhere that a little tougher to get at. . . not so handy or versatile IMO.


----------



## gzecc (Dec 30, 2009)

No of 60, What am I missing about a bike?


----------



## North of 60 (Dec 30, 2009)

gzecc said:
			
		

> No of 60, What am I missing about a bike?



You said you were voting a trailer over a P/U.  What ya pullin the trailer with? They are still kinda relative.


----------



## Vic99 (Dec 30, 2009)

I like trailer idea, but right now I have to travel along forest roads and hiking trails to get at about 1/2 my wood.  Other 1/2 is essentially curbside though.  Cutting is part of the fun for me, so not ready to give that up.  You guys are steering me toward bigger.  Not opposed, just wondering about price.  Certified preowned may be the way to go.  Still looking.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 30, 2009)

Vic99 said:
			
		

> I like trailer idea, but right now I have to travel along forest roads and hiking trails to get at about 1/2 my wood.  Other 1/2 is essentially curbside though.  Cutting is part of the fun for me, so not ready to give that up.  *You guys are steering me toward bigger.  Not opposed, just wondering about price.*  Certified preowned may be the way to go.  Still looking.



If you're buying used then price is not a huge factor.  In fact, I noticed that used dualies are generally a couple thousand less than similarly equipped 3/4 tons here in western WA.


----------



## Vic99 (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm new to trucks, what's a dualie?  Larger engine?


----------



## gzecc (Dec 30, 2009)

No of 60. Do live far enough north, that its dark most of the day?


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 30, 2009)

Vic99 said:
			
		

> I'm new to trucks, what's a dualie?  Larger engine?



Dualie/dooly/dualy = Dual rear axle (4 wheels on the rear axle instead of two).  I'm not suggesting you get one (though I got mine exactly because it was a few thou cheaper than the same truck in 3/4 ton) it's just that the lesser demand makes them more affordable on the used market.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 30, 2009)

Ya- hey- go ahead and pull a cord of wood in your Saturn.  That thing is a beast LOL

I've been thinking about going with a truck and smaller car combo- I have a killa commute to work, but need to haul wood and stuff for shows.


----------



## backpack09 (Dec 30, 2009)

I would recommend a good trailer and a car/suv that will tow 5000 lbs 

but be warned if you go with a trailer... damned commiewealth of taxachoosetts now charges you 100$ a year for the tag (20$ per 1000 lbs)... its only 50$ a ever other year for a car.


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 30, 2009)

All duallies are one tons (Fords F350, chevy 3500, dodge 3500) but each brand also makes one tons with single rear wheels so that you get way more payload than a 3/4 ton but not the extra width of 4 tires in back. I know that even Toyota used to see a "one ton" model and also a dually which is what I think elderthewelder has in his photo. Those toyotas are from the 80s though and are now rare. 

I am not sure why you think that a bigger truck costs more. Have you even looked at them? 

You can have enough truck to haul the load and you can have a trailer to haul even more load. Why not get both? Nof60 and I are on the same page with this one.


----------



## TreePapa (Dec 30, 2009)

In these parts (urban Los Angeles) a used small truck (4 cyl toy or nissan) with the same mileage and similarly equipped often actually sells for MORE than a 3/4 ton with the same mileage and goodies (i.e. a/c, power this and that).

OTOH, I've had my '94 Ferd Ranger (V6, Auto, Air) for over 10 years, it's got over 195 thousand miles, and still runnin' strong. Just can't get 1/2 cord in it. With the toolbox, I got about 1/3 cord in it, now with the toolbox (crossbed mounted about six in. behind the cab due to lumber rack), it's more like 1/6 to 1/4 cord, and that's with stuffing wood between the cab and the toolbox and under the toolbox too. But it's my daily driver and as much as I'd like to have a bigger truck, I wouldn't really like DRIVING a bigger truck in the city as much.

Peace,
- Sequoia


----------



## 08brute (Dec 30, 2009)

I love my $100 77 Dodge 3/4 ton. It has a 318 with a 4 speed and can haul a lot! The best thing about it... it cost me $100 from the local hospital (maint. truck) so if i beat it up i dont shed tears. I would look at trucks from the 80's and early 90's. They are getting dirt cheap (Under $1000 in many cases) so if you scratch, dent, or damage it in any way it wont hurt as bad. Trucks from back then were also very reliable. I choose my 77 dodge over my 99 F250 Diesel most of the time for wood hauling. I find myself gently placing the wood in the box when i take the ford. Also look into a well built pickup box trailer. These usually run around $100 and are fairly easily pulled. My $.02.


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 30, 2009)

I also recommend going 3/4 or 1 ton, you get bigger breaks, drivetrain, etc. Used lightly, the heavier truck components will last a long time. Even a full size pickup box fills up pretty fast when you have to pile the wood around the wheel wells, especially if you are loading bigger rounds or longer logs. The best wood hauler is a flatbed with removable side racks.
Here's my $700 wood hauler.


----------



## JeffRey30747 (Dec 31, 2009)

I have a '01 Tacoma Double cab 4WD V6 pickup and would not recommend it to anyone who plans on hauling much wood. Most of the 5'x5' bed is behind the axle so it squats something terrible with very little load. I once put 1200 lb. of sakrete in it as close to the cab as possible and it still looked overloaded. I would say that the '85 4cyl 4WD that died from frame rust was a much more capable hauler than any Tacoma I have seen. '85 and back Toyotas have leaf springs in the front instead of IFS. The ride isn't as nice but the leaf springs are a much tougher system. The Tacoma does handle a trailer better than the previous Toyota with its more powerful engine. The Tacoma is my daily driver (18-21 mpg gas) and does fine with small loads (below 800 lbs.) in the cargo area.
All that being said, I have the F350 (10-14 mpg diesel) for when I need a real truck. If you are going full size anyway, look at the 3/4 & 1 tons. Much more truck for not that much more money. The small trucks do still have their benefits, especially if you are in a tight area. My old '85 would go places that the 350 just will not fit into and all else being equal I still prefer to drive the smaller trucks except for long trips despite the fact that I am 6 feet tall and 190 lbs. If you are much taller/bigger though you won't fit into a small truck near as well.


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 31, 2009)

I have been driving trucks for fun and profit since I was a kid.  1950 Ford F1, 1954 Chevy 3/4 ton, 1966 Chevy 1/2 ton, 1970 Ford F250 (3/4 ton), 1986 Chevy C3500 1 ton dually, 1979 Ford F150 (1/2 ton, still have.)  I keep them around while we drive other cars for commutes, etc.  I am currently shopping SoCal/Central Valley area and will be buying a Ford F350 4x4 dually, either V10 or 7.3L Diesel, depending on what I find at what price.  

I am seeing great deals on Ford 1 tons (4x4 duallies) in the $5,000 to $7,000 range with 80,000 to 200,000+ miles.   Condition is everything; I am not afraid of high miles, if the the maintenance records and my inspection support the condition.  I'm a former mechanic, so don't mind looking at them myself.

I think with $3.00+ gas that a lot of city cowboys are giving up their monster trucks for economy cars.  I am surprised at how many ads I see offering to trade for smaller vehicles.  However, if you are not going to put a lot of miles on the vehicle, and are not afraid of 10 mpg when you do drive it, the big trucks are the way to go.  Reliable and safe under load, usually a little more ground clearance for getting around in the woods, and most of the time highly reliable with reasonable maintenance.

My thougths...


----------



## Vic99 (Dec 31, 2009)

Test drove a 2000 GMC Sierra 1500 long bed 4WD V8 4.8 L regular cab with 100k miles on it in good condition.  Seemed good.  Consumer Reports rates it average.  I know they says stay away from some of the later models.

My mechanic said it is solid.

I found Max GVWR at 6,400 lbs and curb weight of 4,066 lbs.  Am I right in assuming that I could carry about 2,300 lbs minus my weight?

Anyone have any experience with this truck for hauling, engine, etc.


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 31, 2009)

I'd ssay it is not enough truck to haul much and last. Look at 3/4 ton trucks.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 31, 2009)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> All duallies are one tons (Fords F350, chevy 3500, dodge 3500) *but each brand also makes one tons with single rear wheels so that you get way more payload than a 3/4 ton but not the extra width of 4 tires in back.* I know that even Toyota used to see a "one ton" model and also a dually which is what I think elderthewelder has in his photo. Those toyotas are from the 80s though and are now rare.
> 
> I am not sure why you think that a bigger truck costs more. Have you even looked at them?
> 
> You can have enough truck to haul the load and you can have a trailer to haul even more load. Why not get both? Nof60 and I are on the same page with this one.




I'm not a fan of SRW 1-tons other than it's the only option for a longbed crew cab.

Payload is not increased over a 3/4 ton because tires are the first thing to hit the limit - even E-range tires.  The extra brakes and heavier running gear is nice, however.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 31, 2009)

Vic99 said:
			
		

> Test drove a 2000 GMC Sierra 1500 long bed 4WD V8 4.8 L regular cab with 100k miles on it in good condition.  Seemed good.  Consumer Reports rates it average.  I know they says stay away from some of the later models.
> 
> My mechanic said it is solid.
> 
> ...




If you insist on driving a woman's truck at least get it with a short bed.  Way too easy to overload a 1/2 ton with a long bed.  Just a thought.


----------



## webby3650 (Dec 31, 2009)

Here is my wood hauler/work truck. Love the turbo, love the whole truck actually. It has an upgraded GVW to 10,000 lbs pulls anything, got a good deal because of the bed and it was just what I was looking for. You might consider looking into fleet vehicles, or commercial lease vehicles, some had strict maintenance schedules, can save alot of money on a late model.


----------



## Dix (Dec 31, 2009)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> Vic99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Watch it, Redd. Or me and the girl friends can come on the road  ;-) 


Vic, get a bigger truck. It's like the small fire in a big stove thing  %-P 

Better to be a little over trucked, and have no worries, than to have the opposite happen, and regret it. My 2 cents from truck shopping with specific requirements.


----------



## scotsman (Jan 1, 2010)

Well, from downcher in Texas, where everbody has a truck, I'm gonna tell ya th' straight skinny. I have a 1-ton Ford van (4.10 rear end, E4OD tranny and a 460 CID engine) that I bought to pull a travel trailer. Never bought the travel trailer, but did buy a single-axle 6 by 12 Magnum trailer that I helped design. This trailer can haul 2400 lbs. and I've had 3200 on it, but it was way HEAVY! My truck can handle it, but I wish I'd gotten a double axle trailer. However, this rig works well for me.

Since it's gonna be an extra, what I'd do is get a flatbed 3/4 or 1 ton used truck with stake sides on it like Flatbed suggested. Then find, borrow or rent a double axle trailer to hook on back of  your flatbed when you go after big loads OR find someone who has a BIG (3 to 6 ton) stakeside dump bed and cut them in for part of the wood. The flatbed will take care of probably 90% of your finds. You should get reasonable road mileage, but will have that extra capacity for small to medium sized loads. If and when you DO get your own trailer, make sure it's a dump bed. That is the single most useful item since double ply TP! That way you can go get a load, come home, dump it and go back for another and not have to handle it so many times. You can stack it later! The primary concern for me is to get it home.

I used to work at a dealership and sold trucks of all sizes. Believe me, you want an older truck. Most "trucks" these days aren't built much, if any, better than passenger cars cause that's how most folks use 'em. If you want a new "truck" you have to go up to at least the 3/4 ton before you start finding the heavier duty components that can handle the loads. For my money, I like a good stout trailer for haulin' wood. Trailers are built to be loaded heavy, today's trucks aren't!

There y'go! That's just the approach I'd take. Yours and many others may vary.


----------



## ribs1 (Jan 1, 2010)

webby3650 said:
			
		

> Here is my wood hauler/work truck. Love the turbo, love the whole truck actually. It has an upgraded GVW to 10,000 lbs pulls anything, got a good deal because of the bed and it was just what I was looking for. You might consider looking into fleet vehicles, or commercial lease vehicles, some had strict maintenance schedules, can save alot of money on a late model.



Where do you find these fleet vehicles?


----------



## webby3650 (Jan 1, 2010)

ribs1 said:
			
		

> webby3650 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here we have the Auto and RV magizines, I see you are in Michigan, you also have the Michigan Auto and RV mag. I believe. Check in that or on their website for dealers that offer fleet or off of lease trucks, just have to flip through it, don't know anyone specific.


----------



## ROBERT F (Jan 1, 2010)

JeffRey30747 said:
			
		

> I have a '01 Tacoma Double cab 4WD V6 pickup and would not recommend it to anyone who plans on hauling much wood. Most of the 5'x5' bed is behind the axle so it squats something terrible with very little load. I once put 1200 lb. of sakrete in it as close to the cab as possible and it still looked overloaded. I would say that the '85 4cyl 4WD that died from frame rust was a much more capable hauler than any Tacoma I have seen. '85 and back Toyotas have leaf springs in the front instead of IFS. The ride isn't as nice but the leaf springs are a much tougher system. The Tacoma does handle a trailer better than the previous Toyota with its more powerful engine. The Tacoma is my daily driver (18-21 mpg gas) and does fine with small loads (below 800 lbs.) in the cargo area.
> All that being said, I have the F350 (10-14 mpg diesel) for when I need a real truck. If you are going full size anyway, look at the 3/4 & 1 tons. Much more truck for not that much more money. The small trucks do still have their benefits, especially if you are in a tight area. My old '85 would go places that the 350 just will not fit into and all else being equal I still prefer to drive the smaller trucks except for long trips despite the fact that I am 6 feet tall and 190 lbs. If you are much taller/bigger though you won't fit into a small truck near as well.


  It looked over loaded cause it was!  whats the payload capacity on that truck?


----------



## KarlP (Jan 1, 2010)

PINEBURNER said:
			
		

> It looked over loaded cause it was!  whats the payload capacity on that truck?



Somewhere between 1250 and 1400lbs depending on options.  You can get regular cab Tacomas with over 2000lbs of payload.  Sure the GVWR is lower, but the empty truck weighs a few thousand pounds less too!  The '01 models have less towing capacity, horsepower, brakes, room, etc than the current generation Tacoma.  But they have more payload and are better offroad.

Personally I wouldn't consider hauling 1/2 cord of green oak *in* a four door Tacoma/Frontier/Ranger/Dakota.  A half cord of green oak is ~2800lbs.  While its not true that it is illegal to exceed the mfg weight sticker on the truck in the US, exceeding it by 1500+lbs in this class truck is dumb.  You'd have to add E rated tires and airbags and even then might bend the axle or frame if you hit a dip too fast.

Now you can haul that much with such a truck safely, just not in it.  I've moved 3/4 of a cord of seasoned silver maple with my Taco many times.  However, I only put 40% *in* the truck.  The other 60% gets put in the trailer behind it.  The Tacoma has plenty of power, brakes, and curb weight for that load, but its lacking the rear suspension/axle capacity.

I'd consider a trailer, smaller loads, 1 ton single rear wheel gasoline engine truck (heavy diesel engine eats payload and the price premium isn't worth it if you aren't using it regularly), and 1 ton cargo van in that order.


----------



## Vic99 (Jan 1, 2010)

Lots to consider, which is part of the fun.

Currently I seem to be going on 2-3 cutting excursions a year which merit multiple trips.  Usually it's about a 1/2 hour away.  That's why my ideal situation is to carry a 1/2 cord of green red oak.  More wood be better, but for the amount of wood I get a year, I don't see getting bigger than a mid sized truck.

Hadn't really thought about seriously getting a trailer into the woods.  Since some of the paths I've traveled were tight squeezes, I didn't see that as feasible.  Maybe I just lack the experience with that kind of vehicle.  Obviously a trailer makes sense when the coworker says "A storm hit my property and I have a 20 inch dbh tree down, want it?"  About half my wood comes from such colleagues, neighbors and town workers cutting.

Truck is going to be a second vehicle.  Dually is good for wood, but not my style (or wife's) for other uses.  Mpg doesn't matter since not primary vehicle.  Trying to balance reliability and vehicle price with hauling wood.  I now see what others have said about older bigger vehicles not costing more or much more.  Started looking at gov fleet auctions.  Next auction in area (90 minute drive) that I could find is one month away.  Like to make a deal sooner.


----------



## sublime68charger (Jan 1, 2010)

if your careful you can get a 1/2 ton truck and use it as a wood hauler.

the 1/2 ton will ride a little better when empty get a little better mileage when empty.
handles worse when loaded and won't stop as nice.  as long as you know your limits you'll be fine.

my 78 Ford brings home 15 loads a year.  My wood lot is 6 miles from my house.  5 of which are Highway miles.  I can also due backroads from the woodlot to home which means I can drive slower 45mph or less traffic is 1 or 2 cars till I'm in town and then city traffic.  My old truck wander's some down the road,  so if its having a bad wandering day I take back roads home and go slower I don't have to push her up to speed on the highway that way.

My dad has a 83 chevy 1/2 ton that has hauled 15 to 25 loads a year 6-10 miles since 85 and still going strong.  

alot depend's on what type of traffic you have to drive in?
is it bumper to bumper and you have to deal with drivers pulling in front of you, getting cut off and such.

I can leave my wood lot and only have to stop the truck 4 times and I'm home.






her's a Pic of the old girl and my overload trailer. behind it.
Was cutting up slab wood with tractor and Buzzz saw and wanted to get as much in 1 load as possible this is the only time I have even pulled that trailer home.


----------



## Vic99 (Jan 1, 2010)

Very Nice !


----------



## Elderthewelder (Jan 1, 2010)

KarlP said:
			
		

> Personally I wouldn't consider hauling 1/2 cord of green oak *in* a four door Tacoma/Frontier/Ranger/Dakota.  A half cord of green oak is ~2800lbs.  While its not true that it is illegal to exceed the mfg weight sticker on the truck in the US, exceeding it by 1500+lbs in this class truck is dumb.  You'd have to add E rated tires and airbags and even then might bend the axle or frame if you hit a dip too fast.




Pics of a full load of Oak in my 2002 Nissan Frontier, yeah, it may have been a little overloaded


----------



## sublime68charger (Jan 2, 2010)

Vic99 said:
			
		

> Very Nice !



If your talking about my truck Thanks she's a 78 Ford F150 Ranger/Explorer.

my Grandpa got it in 1984 with 23,000 on her,  I bought it from him in 1999 with 58,000 now at 67,000 I only put on about 1,000  a year hauling wood and other Misc things and its my backup truck if my DD or the wifes DD is down.

Box sides are rusted out bad and it needs a paint job maybe in 2 years when the house is paid off I'll have the $$ for a paint job and fix her up right.

also I have collector plates on it since 99 I paid $120 for them that year and haven't had to pay for plates since.

with the collector plates though your not suppose to have more than 300lbs in the box.  was what somebody told me the local police haven't harressed me yet about that and If I due get pulled over with a load I'll just dummy up and say I didnt know that.
and not suppose to drive the 3 winter months of Dec/Jan/Feb last year I drove her daily from July till Jan as my DD went down and I wasn't sticking money in to fix the DD saved up to get another better DD.

sublime out.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jan 2, 2010)

Elderthewelder said:
			
		

> KarlP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's a "full load"

Really?


----------



## Elderthewelder (Jan 2, 2010)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> Elderthewelder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, but that first pic is. Well I may have been able to fit another quarter or half round in their. Those rounds may look small, but they were heavy as hell, was some pin oak from a huge tree that crashed down on a lady's house in Bellevue, Wa a few years ago, still have a bit left of it in my wood shed that I save for the colder days like we had recently.

I did not have my flatbed then and used the Nissan, made about 4 trips with it, it was definitely loaded!

here is what i took out of her yard, another guy took about the same


----------



## WoodMann (Jan 3, 2010)

Green Oak, and the truck will be fully loaded. 3/4 ton minimum. One more detail about the stouter truck, ther than just the springs and brakes. The rear axle is a full floating unit as opposed to semi- floating. This is Manna from Heaven for hauling. I see a 3/4 ton with your name on it out there...........


----------



## Vic99 (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks to all who replied.

I've decided to split the difference and get a :larger capacity" 1/2 ton and a small trailer for towing.  After putting word out I've come into a a good deal on a well-maintained 2000 GMC Sierra 1500 long bed regular cab and towing package from a friend.  Probably only put only a few thousand miles on it a year and use it as a second car, for wood, small construction projects, etc. Wife may use it sometimes too.

By the book it can tow 9,500 lbs and the difference between the curb weight + me and GVWR and is about 2200 lbs.  My mechanic gave me the green light.  Truck alone won't handle a 1/2 cord of green red oak, but can get a 1/3 cord of most anything I think.  Filling with pine should be no problem.  Have to be realistic about multiple uses, not a wood only truck.  Will buy a trailer within the year depending on money.  Probably start another thread when trying to figure out what trailer makes sense.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jan 3, 2010)

I bet this is how Pilate felt after the crowd chose to free Barabbas. . .


----------



## Highbeam (Jan 3, 2010)

Might be too late for you but NEVER trust curb weight from some spec sheet. It will always be wrong. The "curb weight" of my 98 K1500 chevy was supposed to be somewhere in the mid 4000 range and it was 5800 freaking pounds. Curb weight does not include options like carpet, 4x4 gear, the v8 engine you probably have which is nice BTW, fuel, etc. Your actual legal payload will be far less than you think you are getting and you will have to decide whether you want to take the risk or not. 

That truck is great for the daily driver crowd since it will get good mpg and be very comfortable to drive. Very soft suspension and very low real payload. 

Oh, same thing about the "tow rating". You will never be abble to tow that much legally, 9500 is scary really. You need to get the GCWR from GM and subtract the actual weight of the  truck to get best case trailer weigth. My one ton F350 can only tow 12500 which is GCWR less the actual truck weight and I assure you, the F350 is far more than 30% more capable than the chevy 1500. 

Good luck vic, I own a 2001 GMC yukon which is the same thing really and the GMs of that timeframe were very nice drivers. Very dependable and low bed heights for loading.


----------



## Beowulf (Jan 3, 2010)

OK, just to further muddy the water:

Both of these two babies are sorely tempting for* UNDER $3,000:*

Extracted from the San Diego Craig's list a few minutes ago:

*F700 dump truck (6 yards Whoo Hoo!) Maybe 2 cords?*  

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/cto/1530398513.html

*F700 crane truck (I can just picture dragging logs out of unusual places with this!)* :bug: 

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/ctd/1532106170.html


If you want to pony up a couple more bucks *(under $6,000) :lol: 
*
*F800 boom truck (now those hard to reach dead oak limbs are mine!)*

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/ctd/1526272164.html

But seriously folks; I think I might pick something like this up, if I can find one that is also 4x4 drive.  I think with the right tires, a 2wd with duals and posi-trac would be ok most of the time, but on the mountain in the winter, 4x4 is proably a must have.


----------



## hornett22 (Jan 3, 2010)

i have 1986 Chevy C30 dump with a box between the cab and bed.it's a 350 with manual trans.rear brakes and leaf springs just redone.it has 80K on it.it's 2wd with rust on bottom of doors,rockers,and cab corners.some holes in the bed but easily repaired.doesn't matter much for wood.new radiator. runs great good wood hauler.holds a split tossed cord easy. 

 i'm in Connecticut near Hartford. i'd take $2500 for it.

i may be selling a solid 1985 Toyota 4x4 pick up soon as well.

my cell is 860-916-3290 and i'm up until at least midnight.  thanks,Steve


----------



## JeffRey30747 (Jan 4, 2010)

PINEBURNER said:
			
		

> JeffRey30747 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It may have been overloaded. If so, it wasn't by much and my point was that 1200 lb. of wood (1/4 cord?) filling the entire bed was going to affect the truck more than 1200 lb. of concrete sitting almost directly over the rear axle. These little trucks are drivers and incidental haulers not what I would have expected from my previous experience with Toyota trucks. Life is full of compromises.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Jan 4, 2010)

Mountain Man 64 said:
			
		

> I have a 97 Nissan king cab pickup bought new end of 97. Never gave me any problems and I can fit and haul at least a 1/2 cord no problems. Never had any issues and now I have 110,00 miles racked up. King cab comes in handy for extra space that stays dry.



How ya figure to get a 1/2 cord in a Frontier? Forget about weight, the volume - which is the standard for how a cord is measured- how ya make it fit?


Oh . . . . . .  You had reference to the Girly-man cord!My bad :lol:


----------



## Beowulf (Mar 17, 2010)

Ok, finally bought a woodhauler and general purpose truck to sit on the mountain, mostly.

1999 F350 XL, Dually, 124,000 miles, 4.30 Limited Slip, 4x4, V10, AC with rebuilt auto. newish tires, not much for other frills; paid $3,250.

Gas milage is in the 10 mpg range, but I doubt that I will drive it more than a couple of thousand miles per year.  GVW is 15,000.

It has a utility bed, which looks goofy for wood hauling, but it gives you a 4x12 flat surface that opens up between the boxes.  Boxes will hold a lot of saws, axes, rope, etc.  Should be able to scrounge wood with it, put a plow on the front and keep the drive reasonably clear.

It is amazing how cheap some of the gas hogs like this one have gotten.


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 17, 2010)

Looks like  a great truck. I think you may have stolen it at that price. Good luck with it. You will love the power of the V10.


----------



## Highbeam (Mar 17, 2010)

Great buy! The 15000 GVWR is excellent considering that my F350 SRW is only 9900.


----------



## 70marlin (Mar 18, 2010)

3/4 ton 4 x 4 full bed old truck. Dud it's a wood truck!


----------



## Mainely Saws (Mar 29, 2010)

I like using a trailer behind the 4x4 to haul wood for a number of reasons .

1) All the wear & tear is put on the trailor instead of the truck & the trailer can be repaired or replaced a LOT cheaper than a 4x4 truck can.

2) A trailer can be disconnected & parked when not in use .

3) there is a minimal cost to register a trailor .

4) you can haul a load of wood in the trailor , disconnect it & drive away without unloading it right at that moment if you don't want or need too .

5) it's easier on the tow vehicle to pull a load as opposed to carrying the load .

Just my 2 cents worth ...


----------



## Tony H (Mar 29, 2010)

I have been using a trailer 15' dual axle and towing it with my chevy 1500 van the van tows ok but with the loads I can put on the trailer I should have brakes and a bigger tow vehicle would be nice but with as many vehicles as we have it's not in the cards right now.
To check your new 1500 weight get a load of scrap steel and go to the local salvage yard they will weight you in and out so you will know what the real empty weight is. My van came in at 6050 lbs with a full tank of gas and only me riding and a few tools in back. Yes it's a full sized conversion van so the weight is about what I expected.
When you look for a trailer see if you can locate a dual axle they are safer if you blow a tire can haul more and are easier to back up as they turn more gradually than a shorter single axle. That being said alot of single axles will work fine also just watch the overloading you don't want to blow a tire at speed with a full load of wood. I even lost an axle with one trailer  the axle came out entirly bounced over a car and down in a deep wooded culvert that was not pretty Lucky when I left I took the plate to put on another trailer so I could drive back and get the thing .... but when I came back the trailer and all the wood were gone !! I figure the county must have come and loaded it after some one complained but it was all the way off the road , last I ever saw that trailer.


----------



## Beowulf (Apr 17, 2010)

Well, spent a little time in the woods this week with the new to us 1999  F-350 4x4 dually mentioned earlier in this thread.  I was a little skeptical about the 12' utility bed, but it made the truck cheap to purchase, so took the chance.  Sure glad we did.  

It seems the boxes are exactly 18" deep, so rounds or splits stack in them rather nice.  Total capacity, without leaving the top open and stacking above the 4'x 12' x 2' bed is about 196 cubic feet, including all the side boxes.  It seems to handle the weight of green oak stuffed into all the available space pretty well.  Got us into some places I did not expect to get into.

I think the next option is a winch on the front.  Been looking at both hydraulic drive (off the power steering pump) and electric drive winches in the 10,000 lb range.  I am thinking hydraulic may be the way to go, but looks like $750+ so a little hard to get enthusiastic about.  Cut up a 20" oak branch into rounds and carried it up a steep bank last week.  I think a winch would have been a lot more fun. (ok there is my enthusiasm.)


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Apr 17, 2010)

Nice truck. I agree with the winch idea, and hyrdaulic would've been my choice. For long pulls, you may want to install a hand-throttle. Keep the RPM's up a bit, faster pull. I went with a Smittybuilt XRC-8(8K) winch on the back of my K-30. Slow winch, but for $300, I have no complaints. Plus I'm currently winching downhill, on 28-35 degree slopes. Oh yeah, plumb in an in-line power steering cooler, you'll need it.


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 17, 2010)

all th ethose side boxes are awesome. Nice that wood tits in them. They must also be great for the saw and other tools. 
I recommend one of these about 60" long to unload that 12' bed.
http://peaveymfg.com/katahdin.jpg
http://peaveymfg.com/pickeroons.html
I just bought a 36" Katahdin. It makes pulling the rounds out of the truck much easier. Less climbing on and off the truck. I have to get a longer one so I can reach all the way to the front of my 9'bed.


----------

